# Management Options Table--Trailblazer



## tdennis (Aug 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the last field on the management options table of the Trailblazer audit tool is meant for?  The field is titled "Other" and it is given 1 point.  I have not been able to find any specifics about what can be counted in this field.  In an ER scenario, is it okay to count "follow up with your pcp" as a management option and count it in the "other" field?


----------

